

Death of the Brogrammer - mankins
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3007532/death-brogrammer

======
lutusp
> In many places, a woman cannot get promoted from entry level, and THAT'S the
> problem. They go to interview for a leadership role and get turned down
> because 'they just can't see her lead a team of all or mostly men.'

Easily solved -- let women start their own software companies. Once that phase
is complete, once it is men who can't rise above the entry level in a company
run by women, things will sort themselves out.

I say this because most of what's being said on this issue lacks any kind of
vision. We hear claims that women can't do this, women can't do that -- but
none of it is objectively true when examined. In fact, _women can do anything
they set their minds to_. The only remaining question is ... will they?

My one objection is the regularity with which I hear it said that these
problems result from something that men are not doing for women. In fact, it
is something that _women are not doing for women_ and for themselves.

The day women stop asking men to do it for them, will be the first day of the
biggest tech revolution ever seen.

